# Borodin - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a live performance by the Borodin Quartet, below






So that's another SQ battered and I heard lots of recordings I liked that I had never sampled before. The ones below are split into 2 tiers. Suffice it to say that I'd happily recommend any of the tier 2 recordings to anyone but the tier 1 recordings were special for me and one recording I found irrestible. Here's my thoughts (remember your will undoubtedly differ).

Tier 2 - The Excellent

Steckel, etc
Alberni
Moscow
Leipziger
Gabrieli
Goldner
Brussels

*Tier 1 - The exceptional*

*Emerson* - listen to the playing at the end of the notturno and you'll understand why this is one of their best recordings.
*Chilingirian* - a great all-rounder. Superbly played and paced.
*Takacs* - the lithe, nimble ensemble play make this a joy to listen to.
*Lark* - such a fresh and delicious recording (that I've only just heard). This one sounds better every time I hear it.
*Lindsays* - no one plays this like the Lindsays and their final movement is sublime.
*Dragon* - a hugely enjoyable, brisk, fresh-faced reading that impressed me greatly and that notturno is a killer.
*Prazak* - utterly delicious recording with power and passion.
*Borodin* (1980) - it impressed in the day and it still goes to the top of the pile. Exquisite.
*Borodin (1964) *- see above

Overall winner

*Shostakovich Quartet*

This beautiful account is so gorgeously played I found it impossible to resist. An unashamedly romantic reading that is high on emotion. [/QUOTE]


----------

